# Dying maple and other woods



## CHICAGOHAND (Sep 28, 2008)

I am wondering what to use and how to dye woods.
Look at Les in http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=742722#post742722
 and you will see what I am after.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 29, 2008)

I dye woods a lot.  I use several products.  My favorite is Dr. pH Martins radiance liquid watercolors.  I use them full strength on a small piece of cloth.  I apply them while the lathe is spinning and I put on many coats.  Let it dry for a few hours and then apply the finish.  I also use food colors and opaque acrylic paints.  It all depends on what effects I want to obtain.  If you want more details PM me and I will answer any questions.


----------

